# Question on using Wine Barrel Tongs



## wilhelmsen1 (Sep 29, 2016)

Hello we are new to the industry and have a ton of questions on using Wine Barrel Tongs to move the barrels. Are the tongs a good thing to use? Do they ruin the barrel? Do you suggest using another lifting device? And suggestions anyone has will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Wilhelmsen1


----------



## JohnT (Oct 25, 2016)

Wine barrel racks are around $100 to %150. Place barrels on the rack and use a forklift to move... They also allow for stacking the barrels to save space.


----------

